# Bow hangers anyone?



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 21, 2010)

What hangers are yall using?

Im looking for input on a good clamp on type hanger for my climber.

Ive got the screw in type for my loc-on, just dont want to fool with keeping up w/ a screw in for the climber, plus im pretty gun-shy when 30ft up a tree (came pretty dang close to falling out of one) so i just want somthing thats already their that i can set the bow in and get situated

any input/openions or bs appreciated


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 21, 2010)

One of my coworkers designed and markets the Iron Talon. He has them manufactured overseas somewhere.

You can buy them through various online retailers. I think Cabela's carries them.

He gave me one to torture test for him and it works pretty good and stays put so long as you follow the intsructions. I don't really have anything to gage it against since I normally just lay my bow across the rail on the top portion of my climbing stand, but it works as advertised.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 21, 2010)

thanks man, i been looking at that one


----------



## BassBlaster (Jul 27, 2010)

I use a Team Realtree Easy Hanger. It is a screw on type but I never cared for the type that attached to your stand. I was always afraid of bumping it and knocking my bow out.

P.S. ALWAYS WEAR A SAFETY HARNESS WHEN IN A TREE STAND!!!!!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 27, 2010)

BassBlaster said:


> I use a Team Realtree Easy Hanger.



x2.. the one with the 3-fold design


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jul 29, 2010)

> P.S. ALWAYS WEAR A SAFETY HARNESS WHEN IN A TREE STAND!!!!!



i learned the hard way my first time in a climber. didnt fall out but was pretty dang close and at dark to boot.

well my old lady ended up getting me another ez hanger from wallie world since she heard me talking about getting another bow hanger.

recon the clamp on style will wait untill i loose this'n


----------



## Rick James (Jul 29, 2010)

I use a screw in Realtree as well 90% of the time. When sitting, I do have the Wolf Jaws setup on my LW stands, but on all the other stands I use the screw in. The platform type bow holders make me nervous unless I'm sitting, I don't like the idea of knocking a bow out of the tree.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you guys square dancing up there or what? :lol:

You won't knock your bow out of most of them unless you hit it a pretty fair lick directly from the side.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 29, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Are you guys square dancing up there or what? :lol:
> 
> You won't knock your bow out of most of them unless you hit it a pretty fair lick directly from the side.




I prefer an EZ hanger because my bow can swing independently from the tree. With the holders connected to the stand, and stand connected to the tree, one gust can put you out 1000 bucks.


----------



## Rick James (Jul 29, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Are you guys square dancing up there or what? :lol:
> 
> You won't knock your bow out of most of them unless you hit it a pretty fair lick directly from the side.



lol..........no square dancing but I stand a good percentage of the time. I fall asleep easy in a tree and it's worse if I'm sitting. :lol: I guess I just get nervous, I drop EVERYTHING from a tree at one time or another, haven't dropped the bow though yet. I couldn't tell you how many times I've dropped a rangefinder, release, half a sandwich, or an arrow or two. I actually carry a line with a weighted treble on it in my pack just to try and pick up things I drop. :mrgreen:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 29, 2010)

dyeguy1212 said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Are you guys square dancing up there or what? :lol:
> ...



I've not used that many of them but I've also not used one that would allow my bow to fall from a gust of wind.... unless the whole stand was coming down with me in it.

If that happened, my 1k bow would be the last thing on my mind. :shock:


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 29, 2010)

It really doesn't take much.. Those stand hangers that just sandwich the limbs rely way to much on balance and friction for my taste. Plus you have to bend over to grab your bow.. I like a hanger because I can put the bow right there next to me, so all I have to do is move my hand and I'm ready to attach my release. 

Plus if it gets really windy, I can move the hanger right in front my my face, and hold the bow steady with one hand.

And I can slide my backpack on the hanger first(right up against the tree), and all my stuff is right there at shoulder level. Allows me to keep my rangefinder and binos in my bag, and out of the rain and snow.


Only downfall I've found is the fact that you have to take it out every day if you're hunting public land. But after you put it in the first time, it takes about 10 seconds to be good to go.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 30, 2010)

We must have been using different stand mounts.

None of the ones that I have used made me worry about my bow falling out and put my bow right at the ready position while seated.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jul 30, 2010)

I doubt it, just considering the fact that all of them are nearly the same. Other than the few that are elevated off the base of the stand, the design concept is identical. All have to rely on leveraging your limbs to keep the bow from falling.

I've used this one:
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0057272418673a&navCount=0&podId=0057272&parentId=cat20057&masterpathid=&navAction=jump&catalogCode=QL&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20057&cmCat=netcon&cm_ven=netcon&cm_cat=Google&cm_pla=bow%20mount%20tree%20stand&cm_ite=netcon&rid=2146251080&hasJS=true

I also used one just like this new one, but it wasn't elevated. It mounts like the one above, but has the grippy texture and the grooves at the end like this one.
https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_-1_10001_10206889____SearchResults


Both were wobbly, and a waste of money. I was against screw-ins just because I didn't want to have to take them down and put them up every day, but its well worth the peace of mind. I have close to 1500 bucks into my bow right now, and I'm not willing to take any chances.

Half the problem with that type is the fact that they can't get any leverage on the limbs of a parallel limb bow. I could see them working a lot better with older bows.


----------



## pajam (Jul 30, 2010)

Bow hangovers i thougt! Got loaded up there plenty times only to awake hours later on the beach with a coyote lookin down me gills.true story, drop anchor if u feelin tired and alone on a bass boat.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 30, 2010)

Say what? 

looks like you may have one of those tomorrow, too.


----------



## pajam (Jul 31, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Say what?
> 
> looks like you may have one of those tomorrow, too.



I wish, that coyote was a good friend once he found out about hot dogs. Met me there on that beach many a times. You dont understand true stories?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 31, 2010)

I understand true stories.

I just couldn't understand what you typed or the relevance to the subject matter at hand. :lol:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 2, 2010)

> Bow hangovers i thougt! Got loaded up there plenty times only to awake hours later on the beach with a coyote lookin down me gills



lol :LOL2:


----------

